# I Cannot Afford To Be A Member Here Anymore..........



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm weak...very weak. Please terminate my membership and don't listen to any of my pleas for reinstatement, no matter how mournful and dramatic........that's the least you could do......:smile:.

I just came home with a GLoomis STR1163-2C, fast action, med/Lt wt., 9'8 rod..........beautiful. Just couldn't put it down once in hand. No markings to designate it as a GL2 or GL3....so it is a horse of a different color, I guess.

Sooooo, such a nice rod needs a buddy.....I'm thinkin'. So I took Bantam's suggestion and took a gander at the Curado 300E...........not a good thing for me to do. 

Now I'm at home paying more attention to both these new purchases than I am my wife. Well, almost as much. Heck, it's the first Friday with an even # of an even #'d month with the first letter of the month falling within in the first half of the alphabet.....................yes!!!!

I got a 30% discount on both as I do a bit of business there. They were having a 20% sale on all fishing items, so I feel fortunate in that regard.

I'm looking forward to trying them both out on some springs (king salmon) and summerrun steelhead from the 16th through the 20th with my son and a friend of his.

The GLoomis is substantially more $ than my Lami's, but perhaps I'll find out why when I first bust a spring or steelie on my next trip. They are a very nicely balanced and well made rod........no question. I notice that the Curado isn't quite as free-wheelin' as my Calais, but I suppose the 4 extra bearings might make that difference. Also, as Bantam pointed out, the spool is likely much lighter on the Calais which lends itself to the spool floating as opposed to spinning. Nice stuff.....these.

Thanks for your suggestions Bantam. I've had my fix for the day and I think that I'm as ready to tackle our PNW bruisers as I'm ever going to be. I'm sure that my son will enjoy his new rod and reel as well.

Proof's in the pudding....................the rest is up to me.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

You're screwed dude...Welcome to the Dark Side..LMAO! Huge Congrats on the set up..Now go give you're wife a foot massage before she finds the reciepts and beats you senseless with a frozen steelhead.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Well Dip,

When you've been married for 34 years this coming 26th, ANY kind of physical contact offers a certain amount of comfort.............:wink:.

Thanks.......I'm sure I'll truly enjoy this new set-up.

Have a great evening................


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Dip....as an aside, I'll be looking your way if and when I need any repairs on my now, mulpile Shimano's (not that I forsee any real issues occuring in the near future, but..........). Your responses/posts and presentations of such are in-line with whom I like to do business with. Lots of BS (presented in good taste and humorously), but knows their sh*#.

I do try to keep up on "issues" that some here have with the models that I have recently acquired, but I notice that the Castaic and Calais models either aren't big sellers or they don't fit many people's applications. Almost no, if any at all, posts concern themselves with either of these 2 models, outside of my own. The Curado's, bigger sellers obviously, get a bit more attention in the "issues" department, but nothing remarkable and likely more due to maintenance issues rather than design flaws. Most issues I've seen come from the dart. drag and people's desire to change out to ceramics. The problem being, if no one discusses the models I own, I have no feel whatsoever what MIGHT be in my best interest to do......in regards to changing parts out. Sometimes, better left alone, but aftermarket stuff can have it's place. I'm about quality, reliability and safety with little regard for financial considerations...........keeping up with the Jones' has no place in how I roll.

I do notice that I am in the very large minority on this forum as members here never seem to be from the PNW. So it is tough to get a feel for what reels and rods one might find appropriate for fishing for steelhead and salmon, which are on my main menu. It is difficult, darn near impossible, for me to try to compare how a "red" impacts a reels attributes (or lack of) as opposed to how a salmon or steelie might affect the same reel. I'm a bit on my own, but for the help of both you and Bantam.

I'm not whining nor put off by my minority status here, but it is difficult to discuss apples to apples when our fruits vary so much. Suffice it to say, for those not familiar with what a salmon or steelie fresh from the salt can do in 5 feet of rapids on 12# line, they cause aged, very experienced baitcaster's to rethink using any line but 300lb wire attached to a remote controlled crane! I suppose that stories of "reds" and other fish I'm not familiar with rival our own river denizens and their power, but I cannot make comparisons when sorting out which reel/rod to buy as I'm ignorant as to the quality/fight of many fish discussed and targeted on this forum.

I like the stories and am always interested in these posts discussing such, but lack any and all ability to grasp the tenacity of any fish unless I've been fortunate enough to play one of my own. There in-lies the problem with trying to choose a certain product/model when our pursuits differ so much in geographical terms as well as the fish itself.

Just talkin'......................


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I appreciate the responses Magnum. You're very welcome. If I can help ya out over the phone, just gimme a shout....Dip 713 412 1769
That's Texas Ya'll!


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

My 2 brother's and I were born in Austin and my parents both graduated as Longhorns...........:smile:. When we moved to the Seattle area in '57, all our neighbors and classmates thought we were speakin' another language. Truth be told, I miss the twang.........

That's where I got my fishing passion - "Hook 'em Horn's".....:wink:.

I'll use any excuse to wet a line...................


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you found some new toys to play with. I think you will be happy with your decision. 

You have to remmber that the issues you read about here are pretty much isolated to this area. You will not see any of that up there in the NW.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Bantam...thanks for the suggestion on the Curado 300E!! A hair larger than my Calais, Castaic and Abu's, but that's to be expected given the different line capacities. I did look seriously at the 200"s as well 'cuz I like a light rod/reel set-up, but just couldn't pull the trigger on it due to, again, the more limited line capacity.....in regards to my specific needs. Honestly, if there was a Curado splittin' the difference between the 200 and 300, say a "250", I'd be all in. A true 12#, 150-160 line capacity Curado would seal the deal. And again, I understand the attributes of PP, but I just can't go that way, but thanks for your anticipated response........:smile:. It's definitely one of the "old dog, new triicks" things that I can't shake. My issue.......whether real or imagined.............

I've spooled the Calais, Castaic and a 5500C with 12# UG and spooled the Curado and 2 other 5500C's with 15# UG. I've now got enough weapons to fit either the larger/heavier salmon or a quick reel switch-out gets me a bit longer distance casting and a bit lighter line for steelhead. I've still got the extra spools for both the Calais and Castaic, so no worries there just in case a multiple days fishing trip finds me in the lower/clearer water summerrun fishery situation where lighter line is preferred.

My new GLoomis rod will surely be a strong addition to my other river rods. At 9'8, it is the longest rod I will use on the river's here, but only by 2 inches over my other 3. Nice feel, splendid action and seemingly with enough backbone to deter any of the fish that I seek who isn't 100% committed to headin' back into the ocean at all costs, some several miles away.......:smile:

Can't wait to team up my new gear...thanks again!


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

BTW Bantam - I'm going to order a Shimano neoprene reel cover for my new Curado as I have for my Calais and Castaic. Problem is.........none of the "Fits" sections on the back of my Shimano reel cover packages specifies which size reel cover fits my Curado 300E........no mention of the 300E at all. Perhaps to new of a model.......? 

I know the BC (baitcasting) reel cover won't fit as it snugly fits my 2 aforementioned reels for which I've already purchased reel covers, both being considerably smaller than the 300E. I'm not sure if the small or medium Shimano reel cover will give me the right fit. Too loose and it will be a pain to keep it aligned well so that I can access the reel seats easily without having to spin the reel cover around to line it all up. Too tight and it won't protect as is the whole purpose.

Perhaps there isn't a definitive answer, but I would think that there would be. Both my other Shimano reel covers fit exactly as they should as stated on the packaging. 

Making do may well be the answer, but a well fitting/made to fit reel cover is highly desirable, to my way of thinkin'......

Thanks.....................


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The small (ANRC830) is the correct size for the 300. It's a little tight but it fits. The medium is too big and fits very loose.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you very much!

It's on my short list of things left to purchase. In fact, I think I'm there. My wife has told me I might as well never say such things as "I think I've got enough guns or reels/rods now".......she knows better.......:smile:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can never have enough firearms or tackle.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

You're a wise man.........:smile:

I just picked up the reel cover in small. The medium was very loose and the small cover is a bit like trying to fit into my high school jeans. OK, not quite that tight, but pretty darn snug.

Perhaps Shimano will make a more form fitting reel cover for the 300 sizes of low profile baitcaster's in the furutre.....along with a Curado "250".........:smile:

Thanks again Bantam.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

So who had a 20% sale on all of their reels? I'm looking at either a Curado 200E7 or a Chronarch CH100D7. I just haven't found a place to get them less than MSRP. I was waiting for someone to put them on sale.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You might be waiting for a while then...


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

It would be easy to get a good deal on a Chronarch if Gander Mountain would just carry it. You can get $50 off a $250 purchase with an online coupon code w/ Free Shipping. Unfortunately, there website only shows the older Chronarchs for dale. 

The original poster mentioned a 20% off sale (and he got 30% off since he bought alot of stuff). I was just asking where he got that deal.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

I just got back from a fishin' trip so I was away from the 'puter for awhile.

I buy my rods from a local fishin'/huntin' shop here in the PNW. They had a 20% sale on all of their gear due to inventory time. I got a 30% discount due to the amount of gear and tackle that I purchase at their store. It was a very good deal given the prices many of these items bring. Quality, as are Shimano's, are worth every penny.

My son, I and a friend of his landed 3 steelhead and 3 salmon on our trip. My new Curado 300E and Castaic both performed flawlessly and were more than up to the task. Long distant and accurate casts.......no problem. Quiet and smooth........unbelievably so. My new GLoomis 9'8 rod also took no prisoners. Thanks for the slight and well intended "push" to the Curado 300E, Bantam........:smile:. I see another in my future.................

Soooooo, sorry about the unintentional tease on the 20% gear/tackle deal, but it was a loacl store which now has reduced it's inventory enough to begin ordering again. I doubt that they'll be offering the same discounts until next inventory season.

No matter what price however, you will be pleased with any Shimano's performance, at least in regards to the models that I've mentioned, be they reels or their GLoomis line of rods.


----------

